# How the Liberal Agenda Was/Is/Will Be Moved Forward To Dupe the Populations



## American_Jihad (Apr 25, 2016)

How the progressive/liberal establishment move their agenda with the use of all media, hollywood, news, books, music, magazines, Internet, video games, etc., etc. This along with indoctrination of your children from K to collage. When the progressive/liberals see posts such as this their first reaction is like THIS and they will lie, fight, fix, manipulate, fabricate, and do whatever it takes to counter the truth and keep moving their agenda forward. There will be many posts on this thread to show the truth just be ready for the plwl = (progressive left wing liberals) hand wringing and the running in circles stomping of hooves. Some these articles are from years ago (plwl will say its old news) and they will not be in any kind of order just the truth on how they try to manipulate everything and have us fighting each other on fabricated stories they made/blown up about race, gender, political, etc. Another tactic they will use is “Oh that’s a right wing website or that’s conservative media, so what it’s shinning the light on the truth and they will fight until you stop or you defeat them. Most of my posts are for guests so when a liberals come in and spew their ilk it’s just extra comedy for the reader. How to stop this poisonous agenda will take time and will discuss this later in the thread. I will also show more of their agendas as there are many, the gay agenda, political correctness, etc., etc. Here we go starting with cosmopolitan magazine.

*Former Cosmopolitan Reporter Exposes the Propaganda Behind the Sexual Revolution and Women’s Movement*
by Alex Swoyer 14 Nov 2015

*Sue Ellen Browder – an award-winning journalist and author – tells Breitbart News that Democratic frontrunner Hillary Clinton wouldn’t be defending Planned Parenthood and abortion if she really understood that issue was part of the sexual revolution and wholly separate from the women’s movement pushing for more rights.*

“Women like Hillary Clinton do not know they’re not really defending the women’s movement. They’re really defending the sexual revolution,” Browder explained. “Hillary would not want to defend that if she knew what she was doing.”

Browder’s new book Subverted: How I helped the Sexual Revolution Hijack the Women’s Movement details how the sexual revolution became part of the push for more rights for women when “abortion was rammed through into the women’s movement.”

...

“They don’t have to be united,” she said of the sexual revolution and women’s movement. “That uniting was betrayal of women.”

Browder said that part of the women’s movement was the right not to be fired for being pregnant, ensuring that poor women received job training, as well as paid maternity leave being mandatory. She said those were good things that women wanted – and she knows from experience because in 1969, she was fired for being pregnant.

“What I would like for women to recognize is how propaganda works so they don’t get deceived by it. Propaganda is half truth, selected truth, and truth out of context,” Browder said.

When asked why Democratic frontrunner Hillary Clinton is covered differently by the media that GOP presidential candidate Carly Fiorina, Browder said it’s because of the polarization of women’s issues.

The media has been convinced that that joining of the women’s movement with the sexual revolution is what women want – the left media. We’ve polarized around this issue. The reason I think we polarized around it was because it was based on propaganda from the very beginning. We polarize around issues that we don’t have the truth about.

...

Former Cosmopolitan Reporter Exposes the Propaganda Behind the Sexual Revolution and Women's Movement - Breitbart

More to come:


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 28, 2016)

November 23, 2015
*"Racism" and "climate change": The Left's answer to everything*
* Theo Caldwell Rebel Commentator
*
For ages, it seemed “racist” was the only world liberals knew, much like “Hodor.”

No matter the crisis or quandary, just give them a minute and those on the left could explain how racism, probably yours, was the cause of it all.

It was the only rhetorical move they had – and the only one they needed. No matter how abstract, they would apply it to any policy dispute, as in, “Oh, you aren’t in favour of Obamacare? Racist!”

Obviously, the technique has not lost its utility, as demonstrated by the shrieking eels currently making themselves heard across American college campuses.

But along the way, they came up with a new catch-all: “climate change” (actually, their original term was “global warming” but, as there has been no “warming” in almost 20 years, they’ve had to adapt).

Democratic presidential candidate and angry Muppet Bernie Sanders has repeatedly called climate change the greatest crisis we face (in this inanity, he is far from alone), and has even averred that this invented problem is the cause of Islamic terrorism and responsible for ISIS.

Funny how climate change doesn’t cause Christians or Jews to go on murderous rampages.

This is, of course, an exquisite vintage of stupid, but it does not end there.

A popular liberal claim is that 300,000 people die from climate change every year. As to which specific people these might be, that’s where the reception gets a little fuzzy. ‘Twas always thus.

Socialists love people in groups of a million or more. Consequently, they insist their preferred crises are walloping some colossal number of people, rather than give a name – just one – of a victim and explain specifically how that person was affected.

For example, aid worker Anita Datar, who devoted her life to helping others, was gunned down by Islamic terrorists.

She was one among many victims of this genuine crisis this month alone, and their names are easy to find.

Presumably, the roster of those killed by climate change is alongside the list of those who’ve died from second-hand smoke.

My pal Gerry Nicholls recently quipped that Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, frustrated at not being taken seriously, ordered Canadian war planes to bomb climate change. Not for the first time, Gerry might be on to something.

If we are fed up with leaders who insist on obsessing over a made-up crisis in the face of a real one, we should just tell them ISIS has a sasquatch-sized carbon footprint. That’ll make their bull run.

Speaking of bull, Hillary Clinton boldly asserts that Muslims, “have nothing whatsoever to do with terrorism.”

...

"Racism" and "climate change": The Left's answer to everything


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 29, 2016)

Another way to try and change things is with poles, the only good pole is one you can stick up a liberals ass...
*The Biggest Election Deception*
* Why current polling tells us nothing about who will win the presidential race in November. *
April 29, 2016
David Horowitz






...

In any case a simple glance at the facts is enough to show why all polls about the November elections taken in April are virtually meaningless, especially when the spread is 10 or 11 points as most of those polls are now.

In April 1980 Carter led Reagan 40% to 34%. In November, Reagan beat Carter by 50.7% to 41%

In May 1988 Dukakis led Bush 54% to 38%. In November Bush beat Dukakis by 53.4% to 45.6%

In April 1992, Bush led Clinton 44% to 25%. Clinton won in November 43% to 37.4%.  

That’s three important elections. But one need look no further than this year’s Republican primaries to see how campaigns can change the numbers. At first it was said that Trump would be toast in September, then that he couldn’t break a 20% ceiling in winning Republican support. Then the ceiling became 30%, then 40%, then 50%. In the latest primaries, Trump won 60% of the Republican vote. Obviously he has overcome a lot of negatives and a lot of hostile political ads to reach those figures. Could he do the same in a general campaign? At this point nobody knows.  

One thing we do know, however, because Republican primary voters have already spoken: The political landscape is changing before our eyes, and the Republican Party will never be the same. This is true whether the GOP falls apart at the convention in August and cedes the election to Hillary Clinton, or whether its standard-bearer is an anti-establishment Republican like Trump or Cruz. 

The Biggest Election Deception


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 29, 2016)

"How the Liberal Agenda Was/Is/Will Be Moved Forward To Dupe the Populations"

lol

It’s difficult to tell which is more ridiculous: that conservatives actually believe these lies and nonsense, or that conservatives think others will believe these lies and nonsense.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 29, 2016)

It is so entirely convincing of how effective 'liberal' propaganda is and how dominant 'liberals' are that is has become obvious the only rational course is to relax and enjoy it.
In fact, since they are so powerful and so omnipresent, the only question is why we are still even talking about it


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 29, 2016)

We might remember that in 1980 barely 25% of the voting population voted for R.R.
Obviously, a lot of Americans wanted (and continue to want) 'other'.
This 'lib' vs 'con' is the real propaganda.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 2, 2016)

I remember back in 2008 I posted an article in a forum and every libtart said it was a joke/satire. Well I'll post it again and you can see most was truth, I got to hand it to the libtarts they'll tell you what there going to do. Obongo told us he was going to fundamentally change America which he also said was the greatest country in the world, so why would you change it. His legacy: gayenized/pussified America and ran the world into the ground.

(I_ want to dedicate this post to cocksucker_clayton_jones, seem I struck his funny nerve...)_

*What is the "Gay Agenda" in America? *
_Here's the step by step of how the well-funded siege of our culture happened -- and continues. Columnist Matt Barber puts it together._







*Unmasking The “Gay” Agenda
By Matt Barber
Wednesday, February 13, 2008*

Americans who self-identify as “gay” or lesbian comprise roughly one to three percent of the population. Yet the homosexual movement — led by extremist homosexual pressure groups like the so-called Human Rights Campaign (HRC) — represent, per capita, one of America’s most powerful and well-funded political lobbies. Consider that HRC and the HRC foundation alone have an annual budget in excess of 50 million. 

...

*The Goal*

As with every major political movement, the homosexual lobby is pushing a specific agenda. It is often called the “gay agenda.” At its core is a concerted effort to remove from society all traditional notions of sexual morality and replace them with the post-modern concept of sexual relativism. That is to say, when it comes to sex, there is never right or wrong. All sexual appetites are “equal.” If it feels good, do it. 

...

*Plan of Attack*

Ironically, sexual relativists are anything but relative. They are quite affirmative in principle. But the principles they foist demand comprehensive acceptance of homosexual conduct — by force of law — through federal edicts such as “hate crimes” legislation, the so-called “Employment Non-Discrimination Act” (ENDA) and by imposing government sanctioned “same-sex marriage.” All such government mandates grant special protected “minority” status to those who define themselves by aberrant sexual preferences and changeable sexual behaviors. These laws put people with traditional values directly in the crosshairs of official government policy. 

...

*In Their Own Words*

What you are about to read is just a quick, though disturbing, glance behind the homosexual lobby’s lavender curtain.

Below are two of the central demands put forth by homosexual activists in their “1972 Gay Rights Platform”:

• *“Repeal all laws governing the age of sexual consent.”* (This should send a chill down the spine of any parent. It would legally allow pedophiles, and homosexuals who were so inclined, to access your children and teens for their own predatory sexual gratification — so long as those children “consented” to having sex.)

•* “Repeal all legislative provisions that restrict the sex or number of persons entering into a marriage unit.” *(Once marriage is redefined, there can be no logical or ethical objection to any conceivable “marriage” combination, including polygamous “marriages.” By watering down marriage, “gay” activists and like-minded politicos [usually activist judges] remove this foundational institution’s intrinsic value.)

Here are just a few of the demands the homosexual lobby put forth during the 1987 (Homosexual) “March on Washington”:

• *“The government should provide protection from discrimination based on sexual orientation in employment, public accommodations and education just as protection is provided on race, creed, color, sex, or national origin.” *([ENDA] This would force all religious business owners, landlords and schools to abandon — under penalty of law — sincerely held and constitutionally protected religious beliefs and adopt a view of sexual morality that runs entirely counter to central teachings of every major world religion.)

• *“Anti-homophobic curriculum in the schools.”* (Translation: pro-homosexual, government-mandated indoctrination. This is already occurring in thousands of public schools throughout America. Children are being force-fed the absurd notion that male-male anal sodomy is a perfectly acceptable, “alternative” sexual “orientation.” This calculated propaganda continues to expand, despite the fact that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has acknowledged that such behaviors place participants at extremely high risk for dangerous and often deadly infectious disease.)

• *“The government should ensure all public education programs include programs designed to combat lesbian/gay prejudice. … Institutions that discriminate against lesbian and gay people should be denied tax-exempt status and federal funding.”* (This means churches, religious schools and religious businesses. Some jurisdictions, such as the state of New Jersey, have already begun removing tax-exempt status from church related ministries that refuse to provide “commitment ceremonies” to homosexuals.)

• *“Public and private institutions should support parenting by lesbian or gay couples.” *(This is now being mandated in many states such as California and Massachusetts. In Massachusetts, Catholic Charities’ adoption service was recently forced to close down because it refused to assign children to homosexuals for adoption.)

The push for federal “hate crimes” legislation is another activist tool intended to silence traditional views on human sexuality and sexual morality. Similar laws have already been used around the world, and even right here at home, to persecute Christians and other traditionalists. For example, in 2004, 11 Christians were arrested in Philadelphia and charged with a “hate crime” for merely preaching the Bible at a public homosexual street festival. They could have served up to 47 years in prison.

More recently, a Christian photographer was dragged before the New Mexico Human Rights Division for refusing to photograph a “commitment ceremony” for a lesbian couple because lesbian behavior is inconsistent with Christianity.

Such stark examples of homofascist persecution continue to mount. And they’re by design. Noted homosexual activist and pornographer Clinton Fein addressed the “gay” agenda in a 2005 article candidly titled, _“The Gay Agenda”_:

• *On “hate crimes” laws:* “Hate Crime laws are just the beginning. Once those are passed either federally or in all 50 states, begin campaign to eliminate homophobia entirely.”

• *On “hate thoughts” and “hate speech” laws: *“Homophobic inclinations alone, even without any actions, should be criminal and punishable to the full extent of the law.”

• *On influencing public policy: *“Make sure that gay representation permeates every level of governance.”

• *On “same-sex marriage”:* “Demand the institution and then wreck it. James Dobson was right about our evil intentions. We just plan to be quicker than he thought.”

• *On “gays” in the Church: *“Reclaim Jesus. He was a Jewish queer to begin with, and don’t let anyone forget it.”

The homosexual lobby’s goals have been clearly defined for decades. But for any goal to be successfully achieved, clever stratagem and sound methodology must be diligently applied.

In their manuscript, _After the Ball: How America Will Conquer Its Fear and Hatred of Gays in the 90’s_ (1989, Doubleday/Bantam), Harvard educated marketing experts Marshall Kirk and Hunter Madsen meticulously laid out the homosexual lobby’s blueprint for success in what is widely regarded as the handbook for the “gay” agenda.

They devised a three-pronged approach that the homosexual lobby has masterfully implemented in subsequent years: Desensitization, Jamming and Conversion.

Kirk and Madsen summarized their approach this way:

• Portray gays as victims, not as aggressive challengers.

• Give potential protectors a just cause.

• Make gays look good.

• Make victimizers look bad.

*Desensitization *

“Desensitization,” wrote Kirk and Madsen, means subjecting the public to a “continuous flood of gay-related advertising, presented in the least offensive fashion possible. If ‘straights’ can’t shut off the shower, they may at least eventually get used to being wet.”

As previously stated, glamorizing and normalizing homosexual conduct in our public schools is a full time endeavor. But the schools represent only one field of battle in the war over America’s body, mind and soul. 

...

As Kirk and Madsen put it, homosexuals should be portrayed as the “Everyman.” “In no time,” they said, “a skillful and clever media campaign could have the gay community looking like the veritable fairy godmother to Western Civilization.”

Prophetic words from two very smart men.

*Jamming *

“Jamming” refers to the public smearing of Christians, traditionalists or anyone else who opposes the “gay” agenda. “Jam homo-hatred (i.e., disagreement with homosexual behaviors) by linking it to Nazi horror,” wrote Kirk and Madsen. “Associate all who oppose homosexuality with images of ‘Klansmen demanding that gays be slaughtered,’ ‘hysterical backwoods preachers,’ ‘menacing punks,’ and a ‘tour of Nazi concentration camps where homosexuals were tortured and gassed.’

“In any campaign to win over the public, gays must be portrayed as victims in need of protection so that straights will be inclined by reflex to adopt the role of protector ... The purpose of victim imagery is to make straights feel very uncomfortable,” they suggested.

But, perhaps Kirk and Madsen’s most revealing admission came when they said, “[O]ur effect is achieved without reference to facts, logic, or proof.”

And so words like “homophobe” and “heterosexism” were pulled from thin air, not because they had substance, but because they were effective jamming tools. Anyone who holds traditional values relative to human sexuality suddenly became a “homophobe,” a “hatemonger,” a “bigot.”

Not even churches are safe.

“Gays can undermine the moral authority of homo-hating churches over less fervent adherents by portraying [them] as antiquated backwaters, badly out of step … with the latest findings of psychology. Against the atavistic tug of ‘Old Time Religion’ one must set the mightier pull of science and public opinion. … Such an ‘unholy’ alliance has already worked well in America against the churches, on such topics as divorce and abortion. … [T]hat alliance can work for gays.”

And, oh, how it has.

*Conversion *

“Conversion” means, in the words of Kirk and Madsen, “conversion of the average American’s emotions, mind, and will, through a planned psychological attack, in the form of propaganda fed to the nation via the media.”

“In the early stages of any campaign to reach straight America, the masses should not be shocked and repelled by premature exposure to homosexual behavior itself. Instead, the imagery of sex should be downplayed and gay rights should be reduced to an abstract social question as much as possible. First let the camel get his nose inside the tent — and only later his unsightly derriere!” 

...

Unmasking the "Gay" Agenda


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2016)

Just another example... 
*America in TRANSition: How LGBT Activism Turns Freedom Into Fascism*



Ryan Bomberger
|
Posted: May 10, 2016





Freedom doesn’t need reassignment surgery. But the scalpel is out. The anesthesia has been administered.



Tragically, most are asleep.



Overnight, we are witnessing the most radical (and destructive) transformation in America’s legal and cultural landscape than we’ve ever seen before. President Obama has long declared his intentions of “fundamentally transforming the United States of America.” No one realized he meant the change would be of a sexual nature.



We’ve gone from “no one should have a say what goes on in the privacy of someone’s bedroom” to forced conformation through the loss of your job or business, the imposing of steep fines or even the threat of prison. Bow to the rainbow god of LGBTQXYZ activism or *you will* be assimilated. I thought the Borg were some Star Trek fiction. But it’s the Obama administration and its fascist efforts to silence opposition and demand allegiance to the flag of the united states of LGBT fascism.

The recently fired baseball hall-of-famer, Curt Schilling, should have known better than to think free speech applied to him, personally. He dared to post a meme about transgenderism (not my style at all, but the First Amendment is more important than my own personal messaging preference). Silly conservative. It only applies to the Left as they parade their absolute intolerance through mainstream media, Hollywood, academia, public education, courts of law and now—aggressively—through the Department of (In)Justice.



Attorney General Loretta Lynch invoked Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Title IX (as added in the 1972 Educational Amendments to the civil rights bill) in a press conference on C-SPAN attacking North Carolina’s recent House Bill 2, or HB2. She declared that these federal statutes were meant to cover “gender identity” issues because they bar discrimination based on “sex” (although the laws never mention this newly conjured up “gender identity”). Well, if that’s the case, then scholarship-stealing former NAACP chapter President Rachel Dolezal is covered by “race identity” too. Why can’t a white person, who thinks they’re black, apply for any black minority-based scholarship? Who are we to prevent their delusion…I mean, equality?

...

This is no time to sleep, fellow Americans. The surgery is in progress, and it just might be irreversible. This isn’t about loving anyone you want, tolerance, or equality. _Love_ illuminates the truth and lifts people out of their circumstances. _Tolerance_ keeps people where they are and pretends there are no circumstances. (If you think that a perfectly healthy part of your anatomy needs to be cut off, there are _definitely_ some circumstances.) And equality is too precious to have it distorted and defined by those who do all they can to suppress the truth.

America in TRANSition: How LGBT Activism Turns Freedom Into Fascism


----------



## midcan5 (May 26, 2016)

What a stupid OP.  The weak and fearful must have a foe to soothe their fright, but the irony is the foe is a creation rather than a reality. The world turns as the blind, such as American Jihad, point fingers in the wrong direction. Everything good in life grows out of progress, everything wrong out of control. Conservatives AJ included desire control. 

"The love of liberty is the love of others; the love of power is the love of ourselves." William Hazlitt

 "Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home -but not for housing. They are strong for labor - but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage - the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all - but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine - for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing - but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing - so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it." Harry S. Truman


----------

